# new chord finding tool



## fineincrements (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m new to this community but I’ve been a guitarist for decades. In the quest for a better understanding of guitar harmony and for more unique and creative chord voicings, I wrote myself this app. I think it is unique, extremely easy to use, and I find it very useful for myself. At first I wanted to keep it to myself as a “secret weapon” but on further consideration I decided to share it freely with the guitar community at large. I am curious to see if others find it as useful as I do. I hope this becomes an integral part of your exploration into guitar harmony. It may not be “finished” yet, as I am open to suggestions for improvement.

Spectral Guitarmonizer


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

We're generally cautious of links and apps posted by new users, so I doubt many will be brave enough to click.


----------



## fineincrements (Sep 15, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> We're generally cautious of links and apps posted by new users, so I doubt many will be brave enough to click.


That’s ok. For some, bravery will be rewarded


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Interesting, congrats on the work.


----------



## fineincrements (Sep 15, 2021)

CathodeRay said:


> Interesting, congrats on the work.


Thanks!


----------

